# New light system?



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

https://www.snappower.com/?sc_ref=direct

Anybody seen or used these light systems?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Lep said:


> https://www.snappower.com/?sc_ref=direct
> 
> Anybody seen or used these light systems?


Saw it now, used no. Looks like a DIY item.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

good idea for hallways


----------



## Greg Sparkovich (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome.
It is a DIY item, but I install lots of things my customers could probably do on their own. 
I totally agree about hallways (I do a lot of work in Victorian homes with long, dark hallways).
The charger is definitely a product that I would sell for -say- a bed side table, kitchen counter area, by the front door, or wherever people like to charge their phones...
Asking about how people expect to use their electricity and providing services and products that are solutions is a lot of what we do in resi work.


----------



## rubygilmore (Oct 16, 2015)

Looks good but I think It would be better and more efficient if they have other LED colors available. I prefer red light since it doesn't change our night vision. This could be a good replacement for my old night lights.


----------



## rubygilmore (Oct 16, 2015)

I recently bought this night light .........https://www.codale.com/index.jsp?pa...ds=dept&process=search&qdx=0&text=night+light and I thought this is worth sharing on this thread. I'm pretty happy with this installed on our hallway. The light sensor is one of the best I've ever seen, it's very sensitive. But I wouldn't suggest this in a bedroom, might be too bright. This is only great in a dark place like bathroom or hallway.


----------



## Monkeyboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Nice fit porches or decks if they are available in Decora.


----------



## giansiro (Mar 26, 2015)

I purchased 1 light and usb charger from http://www.lowvoltagesupply.com/product-p/qs01-sr-101.htm they are great, I would definitely buy more.


----------

